
My Mac Terminal Setup - based2
https://sirmuel.design/my-mac-terminal-setup-4e2f1c1b3189
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/7du1oa/my_mac_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/7du1oa/my_mac_terminal_setup/)

